# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  گزارش گیری در C#‎  با استفاده از کدنویسی

## بیتافرهی

سلام 
کسی آموزش گزارش گیری در C#‎ با استفاده از  کد نویسی در قالب یه مثال ساده داره برا دانلود بذاره؟

----------


## alihassanabadi

سلام
یه سری به اینجا بزن 
البته شما فقط قسمت کد مربوط به گزارش رو استفاده کن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=141698



{
SqlDataAdapter ad;
SqlConnection con = newSqlConnection("Data Source=(local);Initial Catalog=databasename;Integrated Security=True");
ad = newSqlDataAdapter("select * from tblname", con);
DataSet da = newDataSet();
CrystalReport1 re = newCrystalReport1();
con.Open();
ad.Fill(da, "tblname");
con.Close();
re.SetDataSource(da);
//b.SetDataSource(n); 
this.crystalReportViewer1.ReportSource = re;
}

*سعادت دیگران بخش مهمی ازخوشبختی ماست.*

----------

